# Hintergrund+GFX TExt miteinander verbinden doch wie? ??



## reLic (16. August 2001)

hiho, ich habe da ein big problem, ich habe einen Hintergrund erstellt, und einen GFX Text, also eingefrohrene schrift, nun würd ich gern das die schrift mit dem Hintergrund verschmilzt  , naja ich habe da etwas ausprobiert, aus 2 tutorials, 1 mal mit dem zauberstab und 1 mal mit transparent machen, doch leider geht das ziehmlich schlecht, weil ich da zwischen die ganzen kleinen lücken nicht reinkomme. Wenn man beim Eis den windeffekt ja benutzt, dann kan man da schlecht mit nem Pinsel alles fein machen, weil da immer etwas schief geht. Mit dem zauberstab hats auch nicht geklappt. 
Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir da einer helfen??? 

Ich will halt nicht das der SChwarze Hintergrund bleibt, wenn ich es auschneide und auf den Hintergrund einfüge. Plz help me wie ich das beseitigen kann.


----------



## McFrag (16. August 2001)

versuch mal die fuellmethode der ebene wo der text is umzustellen dadurch kannst du das erreichen   einfach probieren was gut is !


----------



## wo0zy (17. August 2001)

wenn die oben genannte methode nich funzt, dann preziesier deine frage mal ein bisschen, oder zeig mal ein beispiel!

denn so richtig genau hab ich dich nich verstanden, kann aber auch an meinem hirn liegen!


----------



## ghaleon (17. August 2001)

ich habs auch net ganz gecheckt aber versuchs mal mit ebenenverrechnung


----------



## McFrag (17. August 2001)

was kann man daran net verstehen !!

er will ein text mit dem allseits bekannten eis effekt und eine ebene (schwarz oder bunt?) verschmelzen das es gut aussieht !!
(ODER??)


----------



## reLic (17. August 2001)

ehm jo so in der art, also ich beschreibe es euch mal genauer:

Ich habe ein Bild gemacht, mit dem Objekt effekt Wasser.
Dann habe ich ein neues Bild gemacht mit dem Text effekt Eis.

Jetzt würd ich gern diese 2 bilder verschmelzen, damit sie auf einem bild sind.

Doch wenn ich den text ausschneide, dann wird der schwarze hintergrund mitgeschnitten.

Dann füge ich es auf den Objekt wasser ein. Jetzt verdeckt eben der schwarze Hintergrund das Wasser, teilweise. Wie bekomme ich den Hintergrund den schwarzen den ich mitgeschnitten habe so weg, aber so, das die schrift nicht zu schaden kommt und gut aussieht 

:% 

also hilfe hehe


----------



## McFrag (17. August 2001)

ich kann's nur wiederhohlen



> versuch mal die fuellmethode der ebene wo der text is umzustellen dadurch kannst du das erreichen einfach probieren was gut is !


----------



## HammerHe@rt (17. August 2001)

*da gibs was*

einfach den ebenenmodus umstellen so das er das schwarz rausfiltert

das geht entweder mit multiplizieren oder negativ multiplizieren...
ich werds mir wohl nie merken  


teste es am besten mal so....
mach hintergrund grün...
dann eine neue ebene mit 2 shapes (rechtecke, kreise oder was auch immer) 
das eine füllst du mit schwarz das andere mit weiss...
dann stellst du mal die ebene auf multiplizieren und wirst sehn welches shape "verschwindet".....und dann auf negativ multiplizieren....

hoffe geholfen zu haben


PS: für diese simple frage gabs auf der Cebit ne Vollversion PS 6.0.....ratet mal wer die abgerippt hat :smoke: 

Ich glaub die Frage war so in etwa...
"How can you get all the black or white out of the pic with one step"



mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## wo0zy (17. August 2001)

also, ich bin mir 99% sicher das es negativ multiplizieren ist!

p.s. für sowas einfaches verschencken die ps6? :-[


----------



## HammerHe@rt (17. August 2001)

zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort :] 


haben ja eigentlich auch nix neues da gezeigt bei den vorführungen..

bischen mit ebenen rumgespielt und nen macbutton gebastelt...
bin balt eingeschlafen..
doch dann winkte er mit ner Packung PS6 ....


----------



## Dark (17. August 2001)

Also man könnte es auch mit einer maske versuchen da du die text ebene ja wahrscheinlich eh gerastert hast (wegen dem eiseffekt)!

und dann etwas rumspielen...ich denke mal das würde auch recht gut funktionieren...


----------



## reLic (17. August 2001)

dannnnnnnnnnnnnkeeeeeeeee leute  vielen dank hrhr werde ich gleich mal alles testen. Ich bin heut sogar extra innen buchladen und habe mir das buch für 120DM von Adobe mal durchgeschaut und das mit den ebenen durchgelesen hrhr umsonst *g*. Aber wird nun klappen dank euch.


;-] Hrhr cebit ownz irgendwie ein prog für 2500DM verschenken die deppen loel hattest ja tierisch luck das du dort warst.


----------

